# VW Racing Touareg



## Chris98vf (Aug 17, 2007)

I know this is most likely an impossible purchase but does anyone out there know if it's at all possible to buy a Racing Touareg? Not a stock mod but an actual racing model. 
It would be nice for those in the offroading/rally community to have this as an option regardless of price.


----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

I don't see why not if money is not a concern. I believe the only way would be to contact someone at VM. Haven't they changed the truck for each season of the Dakar? Why would they reuse the chassis?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

If money were not of question I would say that at the very least, a similar vehicle could be built. I'm guessing there is quite a bit of custom fabrication going on with the vehicle so my guess is it isn't necessarily something that could simply be ordered, but rather one would have be in contact with a race fabricator/team to make it happen. 

Would this (or similar) be the Touareg in question?


----------



## Sutt (Jun 28, 1999)

I'll agree with VMRWheels. I found this pic online of the 2009 frame. I bet the is little to no difference in the frame from each year. 
http://digiads.com.au/car-news/late...en_Touareg_2_Dakar_Rally_200810/photos_2.html


----------

